# Sunday on Elk



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I think that I'm going to battle the masses at Elk in the morning. The flow is at 16 now and on it's way down. It should be bellow 10 at daylight. There has to be a pile of fish that came in durring the last couple of days. I saw a couple of reports on Fish Erie from yesterday before the big rains. Did anyone fish out there today? I can imagine that everyone in Ohio will be heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## GOPRO (Nov 3, 2007)

where is elk? and what river i it apart of?


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I fished it 10/1 and there were not a whole lot of fish up very far from the lake. I stayed north of rt 5. I don't know what todays rains did. There is a webcab of that area that can be viewed at unclejohnscampground.com. Might want to take a look if you have along drive.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry. Elk Creek. It's 9 miles into Pa. It will be the place to fish tomorrow. The only problem is that there will be mobs of people. The good thing is that most of them don't know how to fish.

http://www.fisherie.com/Maps.asp


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Steelaholic said:


> Sorry. Elk Creek. It's 9 miles into Pa. It will be the place to fish tomorrow. The only problem is that there will be mobs of people. The good thing is that most of them don't know how to fish.
> 
> http://www.fisherie.com/Maps.asp


Sorry to say it, but posts like this don't really help your cause. There's a million viewers on this forum. You'd think someone who was concerned with crowds wouldn't be posting about it.....but I'm sure it would be a zoo regardless.

Elk is supreme, one of the top places to fish around here. Me personally, I'd rather catch 10 fish all alone then 50 with hundreds of people around. There's a time for Elk, in the winter when all the wanna-be's are inside!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually meet a lot of good people on the streams and I typically do not let that which I CANNOT control bother me all that much. I have a camp right on Elk...trust me, not as many fish came up as most people think. However, there are fish in the streams to be caught, just not the hords of fish which everyone thought would be running this past weekend. AND, the fishing pressure is there, but I NEVER have a hard time finding a place to fish and catch fish. Most Erie tribs, in PA especially, are no secret. Ohio still has some places that are somewhat limited in fishing pressure. However, with a combination of factors....popularity, word of mouth, internet, etc. those will eventually get crowded too. its inevitable and each one of us has a couple of choices...either deal with it or go home and quit. 

Finally, I'll never trade anything for a fish....The more the the merrier for me....thats what I'm there to do, catch fish, not worry about what others around me are doing. Don't get me wrong, yeah its nice to be able to go somewhere and fish alone, so I try to do that as well and enjoy the best of both worlds. BUT, if you asked me what I'd rather do....I'd rather catch more fish in ANY scenario instead of catching less. Now quality of fish is a whole different story. To each his own....just my .02


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Sorry to say it, but posts like this don't really help your cause. There's a million viewers on this forum. You'd think someone who was concerned with crowds wouldn't be posting about it.....but I'm sure it would be a zoo regardless.
> 
> Elk is supreme, one of the top places to fish around here. Me personally, I'd rather catch 10 fish all alone then 50 with hundreds of people around. There's a time for Elk, in the winter when all the wanna-be's are inside!


I've seen streams destroyed by hotspotting on this forum. ans we've all seen areas closed off. one person isnt so bad. 100 people many leaving garbage and if the spot isnt a park, it will eventually get closed off. it's the nature of the beast. which is why I never openly divulge places that arent in a park. 



ShutUpNFish said:


> Finally, I'll never trade anything for a fish....The more the the merrier for me....thats what I'm there to do, catch fish, not worry about what others around me are doing. Don't get me wrong, yeah its nice to be able to go somewhere and fish alone, so I try to do that as well and enjoy the best of both worlds. BUT, if you asked me what I'd rather do....I'd rather catch more fish in ANY scenario instead of catching less. Now quality of fish is a whole different story. To each his own....just my .02


remind me to never PM you a spot.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, catching more fish is always going to be better than catching less, that's why we're all out isn't it? Nick took me to Elk last weekend and I was just extremely surprised to see how guys will walk up within 5 feet of you and start fishing right overtop of you. But I'm sure the lower stretch near the access point is probably the most populated spot on the creek.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Patricio said:


> I've seen streams destroyed by hotspotting on this forum. ans we've all seen areas closed off. one person isnt so bad. 100 people many leaving garbage and if the spot isnt a park, it will eventually get closed off. it's the nature of the beast. which is why I never openly divulge places that arent in a park.
> 
> 
> 
> remind me to never PM you a spot.


#1 - Trust me dude, I don't need you showing me any of your secret hotspots

#2 - I never disagreed with the spot burning thing, however said that "Its not like Elk Creek is a big secret". There are plenty of places I fish, that I only keep to myself or tell those I can trust. Usually found through my own adventures or adventures with friends....NOT from someone secrectly PMing me or more appropriately "spoonfeeding" me. Yeah, its STILL spoonfeeding whether its done out in the open for all to see or secretly through PM....Therefor, No thank you, save your secret PMs for your cronies.

Finally: Quit being so dang selfish...people are out there doing exactly what you and I are trying to do & enjoy! Yeah, there are idiots who throw garbage around and disrespect landowners and so on, but thats not you or me AND you will have that in every aspect of life. You name me one group of people, with common interests, that do not have idiots/bad apples involved? Try it....heres a few to think about... priesthood, nfl football, hunting, government, teachers, etc etc.... Let me save you the time....there arent any! All you can do is your best to try to educate those you are surrounded with to be respectful an to lead by example. Do you actually think you can prevent people from fishing public or accessible private fishing areas by keeping secrets? If so, you're living in some fantasy world and have a hard time accepting or dealing with reality IMO. Thats all I have...for now anyway lol


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> #1 - Trust me dude, I don't need you showing me any of your secret hotspots
> 
> #2 - I never disagreed with the spot burning thing, however said that "Its not like Elk Creek is a big secret". There are plenty of places I fish, that I only keep to myself or tell those I can trust. Usually found through my own adventures or adventures with friends....NOT from someone secrectly PMing me or more appropriately "spoonfeeding" me. Yeah, its STILL spoonfeeding whether its done out in the open for all to see or secretly through PM....Therefor, No thank you, save your secret PMs for your cronies.
> 
> Finally: Quit being so dang selfish...people are out there doing exactly what you and I are trying to do & enjoy! Yeah, there are idiots who throw garbage around and disrespect landowners and so on, but thats not you or me AND you will have that in every aspect of life. You name me one group of people, with common interests, that do not have idiots/bad apples involved? Try it....heres a few to think about... priesthood, nfl football, hunting, government, teachers, etc etc.... Let me save you the time....there arent any! All you can do is your best to try to educate those you are surrounded with to be respectful an to lead by example. Do you actually think you can prevent people from fishing public or accessible private fishing areas by keeping secrets? If so, you're living in some fantasy world and have a hard time accepting or dealing with reality IMO. Thats all I have...for now anyway lol


 Very well said I agree...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> #1 - Trust me dude, I don't need you showing me any of your secret hotspots
> 
> #2 - I never disagreed with the spot burning thing, however said that "Its not like Elk Creek is a big secret". There are plenty of places I fish, that I only keep to myself or tell those I can trust. Usually found through my own adventures or adventures with friends....NOT from someone secrectly PMing me or more appropriately "spoonfeeding" me. Yeah, its STILL spoonfeeding whether its done out in the open for all to see or secretly through PM....Therefor, No thank you, save your secret PMs for your cronies.
> 
> Finally: Quit being so dang selfish...people are out there doing exactly what you and I are trying to do & enjoy! Yeah, there are idiots who throw garbage around and disrespect landowners and so on, but thats not you or me AND you will have that in every aspect of life. You name me one group of people, with common interests, that do not have idiots/bad apples involved? Try it....heres a few to think about... priesthood, nfl football, hunting, government, teachers, etc etc.... Let me save you the time....there arent any! All you can do is your best to try to educate those you are surrounded with to be respectful an to lead by example. Do you actually think you can prevent people from fishing public or accessible private fishing areas by keeping secrets? If so, you're living in some fantasy world and have a hard time accepting or dealing with reality IMO. Thats all I have...for now anyway lol


the seasons gettin heated up already! come on steelies!!  I am pumped!!!


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Other than verbal smashing, I didn't see any reports. Just looking to feel better that we opted out of going yesterday and giving the rain this week a chance to bring fish up.

Guys, the two of you are doing exactly what you are talking about, on this post. Both have valid points, but when a post starts getting filled with, one uping, it makes me want to stop being a part of this site.

Everyone knows the world stinks. This is a site that, most, have good intensions on sharing knowledge with people.

Not trying to affend anyone, just want to talk fishing, not worldly issues. Isn't that why we go to our own little world, while we are fishing???????

God Bless


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

People expressing their opinions and debating on what they believe is hardly "verbal smashing" and everything these types of forums are about...Nobody is getting out of line here or name calling or anything like that, so don't make a mountain out of a mole hill.....its really no big deal, just expression of thoughts.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Here we go


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Just as a FYI the flow gauge at Brady Run that people use to check the flow for Elk creek is off, for today it reports high 14 but actually it has no flow right now. So I sent an email to the PA folks in charge of the gauge, they are going to send someone to re calibrate the gauge. So call up to Follys End Camp ground, Jim will give ya an accurate reading.

Believe or not, almost all of the public access of all the PA steelhead streams are available on the internet if you search hard enough, I found a site that has all the GPS locations of public access areas, the coordinates I have been verified. I don't mind the crowds in PA, but when the conditions are right I rather fish in Ohio.

My personal opinion about posting about other areas gives a little more information about more opportunities to fish when Ohio is blown out, most of us are content staying in Ohio, but it's great that we have surrounding areas with additional resources to feed our chrome hunting needs. We've all had our fill of dealing with crowds, but it's all part of Steelhead fishing.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> #1 - Trust me dude, I don't need you showing me any of your secret hotspots
> 
> #2 - I never disagreed with the spot burning thing, however said that "Its not like Elk Creek is a big secret". There are plenty of places I fish, that I only keep to myself or tell those I can trust. Usually found through my own adventures or adventures with friends....NOT from someone secrectly PMing me or more appropriately "spoonfeeding" me. Yeah, its STILL spoonfeeding whether its done out in the open for all to see or secretly through PM....Therefor, No thank you, save your secret PMs for your cronies.
> 
> Finally: Quit being so dang selfish...people are out there doing exactly what you and I are trying to do & enjoy! Yeah, there are idiots who throw garbage around and disrespect landowners and so on, but thats not you or me AND you will have that in every aspect of life. You name me one group of people, with common interests, that do not have idiots/bad apples involved? Try it....heres a few to think about... priesthood, nfl football, hunting, government, teachers, etc etc.... Let me save you the time....there arent any! All you can do is your best to try to educate those you are surrounded with to be respectful an to lead by example. Do you actually think you can prevent people from fishing public or accessible private fishing areas by keeping secrets? If so, you're living in some fantasy world and have a hard time accepting or dealing with reality IMO. Thats all I have...for now anyway lol



I want to fish with this guy! Nailed it. Mike


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

SMILES EVERYONE SMILES!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

BTW here's a report. Elk has a few scattered fish, not many and close to the mouths. I believe the blows on Erie has really halted the staging process. Walnut has some fish scattered, no 100 fish pods but a few here and there all the way up to rt 5. The mile streams I am hearing good things, but honestly I have heard better from Ohio tribs. If people are looking for PA info, I have heard it a thousand times fisherie.com provides better info.. I try to keep my posts to Ohio waters here.

Most popular baits have been eggs or egg patters.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> BTW here's a report. Elk has a few scattered fish, not many and close to the mouths. I believe the blows on Erie has really halted the staging process. Walnut has some fish scattered, no 100 fish pods but a few here and there all the way up to rt 5. The mile streams I am hearing good things, but honestly I have heard better from Ohio tribs. If people are looking for PA info, I have heard it a thousand times fisherie.com provides better info.. I try to keep my posts to Ohio waters here.
> 
> Most popular baits have been eggs or egg patters.


Thank you for the report. Information without all the extras...


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey. I was mainly looking for any info because I had a two hour drive ahead of me. Elk always has a million people on it. Even if the conditions are wrong. I don't really think that I was hot spotting by naming a river. Anyway I went out last Sunday and did pretty well. The flow meter is off. I walked up to the river expecting it to be high and it was running around 3' of visibility. I actually left early because I didn't have small enough egg sacks with me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The Brady Run guage is off as someone mentioned earlier....Its actually not reading anything currently. The creek is low and we need more rain....scheduled to be here first thing in the morning.

FYI - Not as many fish made "the run" everyone was expecting during that last rainfall...I think the 10' waves had something to do with those staging fish heading back out for deeper water. Hopefully this next rainfall will bring more fish in. Tight Lines.


----------

